# Eagle County Update - Horse Creek Access



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Awesome! Where will this be in relation to Pinball and Rodeo rapids? I'm thinking below both? I haven't been through this section and will definitetly be looking at my options in the near future. Thanks for the updates!

Does Eagle County ever talk to Garfield County? I don't think we have seen a new or upgraded access in 20 years. Oh well, I'm close enough to spend my time (and money) in Eagle County as I intend to do tomorrow.


----------



## Chuch (May 23, 2008)

very very cool, thanks for the update


----------



## OldFatMan (Jan 10, 2011)

NICE! Thanks Toby. Well played Eagle County.


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

Horse Creek River Access is about 5 miles upstream from Cottonwood and 7 miles downstream from Pinball.


----------



## Carroth (Mar 18, 2013)

Sounds great. I agree with Gremlin, when is Garfield county going to see some benefit in expanding/improving access. A couple new ramps on the Colorado/Roaring Fork would make a big difference. Expansion of 2 Rivers would be really nice too. At least they FINALLY improved the road to the Carbondale boat ramp. Eagle County has foresight. Garfield County=clueless.


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, I can't speak for other counties, of course. Eagle County's ability to fund such projects is entirely because of the Open Space Program Fund, which represents a small portion of property tax. Pitkin has a similar fund, as do all of the Front Range Counties, Summit County, and numerous municipalities.

Garfield has attempted twice to pass such a measure and both times the voters turned it down.

I went out to Horse Creek River Access Site today and the heavy equipment is rolling in to start work! YAY!

Toby Sprunk
Eagle County Open Space Director
970-471-6776


----------



## skipowpow (Mar 1, 2011)

I really like the way 2 Bridges turned out, so keep up the good work!


----------



## JohnR (May 23, 2005)

Nice, good work, now fix Gypsum Ponds. Seriously, I'm not sure what 'community' is, but I don't think it's a boat ramp. Sell it as an economic development project, because drift boating that lower section has potential, but needs work. Put in at the Fairgrounds, and then what? When it's muddy that BLM takeout is a disaster.


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

Gypsum Ponds State Wildlife Area is owned and managed by Colorado Parks & Wildlife, not Eagle County Open Space, so we have little say in how that property is managed, but I will share your comments with their staff at our next meeting.

I agree with the idea of improving access on the lower Eagle, and we have plans to develop a boat ramp on the Duck Pond Open Space, which is located between Gypsum and Dotsero. If all goes according to plan it will be built in 2014 to accommodate boating.

A newly developing partnership between Eagle County Open Space, Town of Eagle and Town of Gypsum aims to more fully address the issue of providing additional boating and fishing access along the river. The work completed on the Colorado River has been well received and we look to take a similar approach along the Eagle, funding dependent, of course.

Thanks for the comments! 

Toby Sprunk
Eagle County Open Space Director
970-471-6776


----------



## JohnR (May 23, 2005)

Something is going to have to be done on the Eagle, like you did on the Colo, tho I understand it will be of lesser extent. Driftboating is now about the only way to fish large parts of the river, especially with the extend of 'no trespass' postings of the last few years. Is even 10% of the water above Wolcott accessable now?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

JohnR said:


> Nice, good work, now fix Gypsum Ponds. Seriously, I'm not sure what 'community' is, but I don't think it's a boat ramp. Sell it as an economic development project, because drift boating that lower section has potential, but needs work. Put in at the Fairgrounds, and then what? When it's muddy that BLM takeout is a disaster.


John,

Toby is a public servant using MountainBuzz to tell one of a variety of communities he works with about the work Eagle County has done to improve recreational opportunities for us. He's doing his job to get these river access points put in during an era of budget cuts and underfunded and decaying public infrastructure all over the country. Did I also mention the fee increases we're seeing at many public recreation areas? The Eagle County access locations Toby's talking about won't have fees either. 

The attitude you're displaying is not very appreciative, respectful or tactful. Technically, you haven't violated the MB community rules, however, no one comes to work to do their job in the morning deserving to be spoken to the way you're communicating. 

There are a number of governmental and non-profit advocacy groups that use MountainBuzz to communicate with us, the "recreational boating stakeholder group." These folks work that manage rivers and access points boaters use and improve the experience we have getting to and on the water. The MB moderation team lets a lot of stuff slide and seldom enforces the community rules when it's just among us boaters. When agency representatives use the site to get info out to us, they're doing so as part of their job and the MB moderation team will have ZERO tolerance for any kind of disrespect toward them.

Please show Toby, and any other public servants using the Buzz for outreach, the same kind of courtesy he showed when responded to your complaining, unappreciative and demanding post. 

Thanks,

-AH


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

The Eagle will be a more challenging project, no doubt, especially above Wolcott. 

Eagle County Open Space (ECOS) is currently initiating a planning effort that includes American Rivers, Eagle River Watershed Council and the Eagle Valley Land Trust to identify opportunities, foster partnerships, and complete a long term plan.

We have already completed one acquisition with the Town of Minturn on the Eagle and we have another major project in the works between Wolcott and the Town of Eagle. However, the Open Space Fund balance has been severely depleted by the ten land purchases we have completed in the last two years. In fact, ECOS will start out 2014 in the red. (Though we will recover as property tax revenues are received).

Of course, there are other priorities for our program in addition to river access. We also seek to preserve critical wildlife habitat, and provide recreational access for other users such as mountain bikers, equestrians, hikers, hunters, etc.

The Open Space Tax expires in 2025, which gives ECOS 12 more years of funding. I am confident we have lots of successes ahead of us.

Thanks to many of you for the words of support and encouragement. Onward!

Toby Sprunk
Eagle County Open Space Director
970-471-6776


----------

